# Fresh Roast SR 500 on UK power?



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a fresh roast sr 500 that I used a lot while living in Perú. I'm now back in the UK, and would like to use it here. Anyone use one on UK power? The hz difference concerns me a bit, I know I can get a transformer for the voltage.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not familiar if there's an adverse effect on your roaster because the frequency is different.

With regards to the voltage, Peru is 220V, whereas the UK is 240V (they nominally changed to 230V without changing a single thing, they just adjusted the nominal voltage and tolerances on paper... all related to the EU voltage harmonisation rules). Where I live, the voltage ranges from 232V to 241V, depending on the time of the day. But in some places, the voltage can easily go to 250V and be at 240V most of the time.

In practical terms, if the heating element of your roaster is rated to 220V, then the effect is that it will have a shorter life span here in the UK because it will much hotter than what it was designed for.

You can get a triac/variac to correct this. They can be expensive or cheap, depending what you get.

Just google "AC voltage regulator" and you'll see a few things resembling a potentiometer. You'll need to wire that in.

I hope someone can give you some advice with regards to the voltage frequency.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------

